# WoW gaming computer



## blacklabelcali (Dec 11, 2009)

I have been playing WoW for awhile, I am in the market for a new CPU. I have a monitor, keyboard, mouse, just need the tower. I am only looking for like $600 max. I dont play other games but WoW. I have been trying to research what to get in the tower but it really just is over my head. I am used to getting low FPS and would be nice for something higher, the most I have ever played is like 35 fps. Any help would be great, like a priority list on what parts and brands I should be looking at. 

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## blacklabelcali (Dec 11, 2009)

I have limited amount of looking around due to me being on a military base all the time, alot of sites I cant access, but I found this config at cyberpowerpc.com

Configuration
•CPU: AMD Athlon?II X2 245 Dual-Core CPU w/ HyperTransport Technology
•HDD: Single Hard Drive (500GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD)
•MOTHERBOARD: Asus M4A78LT-M LE AM3 DDR3 AMD 760G/SB710 Chipset DDR3 mATX w/ Integrated ATI Radeon 3000, 7.1 HD Audio, GbLAN, USB2.0, SATA-II RAID, 1 Gen2 PCIe, 1 PCIe X1 & 2 PCI
•MEMORY: 4GB (2GBx2) DDR3/1600MHz Dual Channel Memory Module (Corsair or Major Brand)
•SOUND: HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO
•VIDEO: NVIDIA GeForce GT 220 1GB 16X PCI Express (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA)
•*BASE_PRICE: [+559]
•BUNDLE: None
•BLUETOOTH: None
•CD: LG 22X DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW Dual Layer Drive (BLACK COLOR)
•CD2: None
•CAS: Apevia X-Dreamer 3 Mid-Tower Gaming Case w/ Side-Panel Window & Temperature Display (Black Color with Blue Ring & Blue LED Fan)
•CASUPGRADE: None
•CS_FAN: Default case fans
•CPU: AMD Athlon?II X2 245 Dual-Core CPU w/ HyperTransport Technology
•FAN: AMD ATHLON64 CERTIFIED CPU FAN & HEATSINK
•FREEBIE_RM: None
•FREEGAME_VC02: None
•FA_HDD: None
•FLASHMEDIA: INTERNAL 12in1 Flash Media Reader/Writer (BLACK COLOR)
•FLOPPY: None
•HDD: Single Hard Drive (500GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD)
•HDD2: None
•IEEE_CARD: None
•KEYBOARD: Xtreme Gear (Black Color) Multimedia/Internet USB Keyboard
•MOUSE: XtremeGear Optical USB 3 Buttons Gaming Mouse
•MODEM: None
•MULTIVIEW: Non-SLI/Non-CrossFireX Mode Supports Multiple Monitors
•MONITOR: None
•MONITOR2: None
•MOTHERBOARD: Asus M4A78LT-M LE AM3 DDR3 AMD 760G/SB710 Chipset DDR3 mATX w/ Integrated ATI Radeon 3000, 7.1 HD Audio, GbLAN, USB2.0, SATA-II RAID, 1 Gen2 PCIe, 1 PCIe X1 & 2 PCI
•MEMORY: 4GB (2GBx2) DDR3/1600MHz Dual Channel Memory Module (Corsair or Major Brand)
•NETWORK: Onboard Gigabit LAN Network
•OS: Microsoft® Windows® 7 Home Premium (64-bit Edition)
•OS_UPGRADE: None
•PRINTER: None
•PRINTER_CABLE: None
•POWERSUPPLY: 420 Watts Standard Case Power Supply
•RUSH: NO; READY TO SHIP IN 5~10 BUSINESS DAYS
•SOFT1: Free 60 Days Microsoft® Office® 2007 (Words, Excel, Access, Power Point, Outlook + More) - Microsoft Windows OS Required
•SERVICE: STANDARD WARRANTY: 3-YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY PLUS LIFE-TIME TECHNICAL SUPPORT
•SOUND: HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO
•SPEAKERS: None
•TEMP: None
•TVRC: None
•USB: Built-in USB 2.0 Ports
•USBHD: None
•VIDEOCAMERA: None
•VIDEO: NVIDIA GeForce GT 220 1GB 16X PCI Express (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA)
•VIDEO2: None
•VC_PHYSX: None
•WNC: None

Not sure if this will be good, but seems to be in my price range, let me know if I can minimze some parts or upgrade others thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Prebuilt PC's tend to use low quality parts. Note they do NOT list the brand of the PSU. 
Apevia cases are a lot of flash but cheaply made and I suspect a low quality Apevia PSU is included.
Building your own, if at all possible, is a much better choice.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

I totally agree with Tyree, and would point you to this, our $800 build system with a few changes to make it more towards your price range. Main thing here is this does NOT have an Operating system, but if you have XP or Vista already, you can install it on this computer if you remove it from the one it is on now.

Case: Coolermaster Centurion $49.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119068

Motherboard: Gigabyte EP45-UD3L $89.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128372

Processor: Intel E7500 $119.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115056

Ram: G.Skill DDR2-800 2GB (2x1gb) $47.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231209

Power Supply: Corsair 650TX $94.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139005

Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTS 250 $134.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130468

Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 320gb $44.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148469

DVD Burner: LG Black $28.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136167

Total = $612


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

I can vouch for the 250 GTS will run WOW at a constant 60 FPS even in Daralan. (From when I played)


----------



## tomsutton (Sep 24, 2009)

WOW certainly doesnt take alot to play


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It doesn't take that much to play it but it takes a lot to play it at high resolution.


----------



## blacklabelcali (Dec 11, 2009)

great ty for the help! So that processor and graphic card should be able to handle play at a decent resolution and effects.


----------

